# MD Superstrong: Too good to be true?



## Scratch_in_my_head (Nov 26, 2012)

Just read a review for the new MD Superstrong gear (in a rival magazine!!!).  Is this gear too good to be true, 99 quid for a driver, Â£79 for fairway wood etc with strong reviews.  Anybody used it and willing to share experiences?


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 26, 2012)

MD are very good, just packaged up a set of irons I am giving a forum member for his son, look great and easy to hit aswell. All their gear gets :thup: from forum members who have used or currently use their gear


----------



## JPH (Nov 26, 2012)

Got a set of md Superstrong  st2 irons , great easy to hit , nice ball flight , not to much offset , look nice at address , havent tried their  woods or drivers but getting some wedges off em for Christmas


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 26, 2012)

i currently have 52 and 60 md wedge. love them.

also have the 3 wood and hybrid back home in ireland. not fond of the hybid and the 3 wood. they are a few years old now. ive hit later models and they are better!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 26, 2012)

I've got the 3w and hybrid. I swap out the hybrid for a 2i depending on the type of course I'm playing but the 3w is a permanent fixture in my bag. Heard the newest one (ST3) is even better so will be trying that out soon as I can get my hands on one.

Great kit, great prices  :thup:


----------



## Andy808 (Nov 26, 2012)

I used to use an MD 3 and 5 wood strong. I still use my MD 7 wood when condition dictate I am better off with that than my 4 iron. I really liked the 3 and 5 woods but they have been superceeded by the Callaway diablo edge woods I bought but I can't find a diablo edge 7 wood with a stiff shaft so the MD stays.


----------



## brendy (Nov 26, 2012)

Have or have previously owned an MD F3 fairway wood, md 50 (Norman drew low bounce), 52 (superstrong players) and 58 (superstrong players) wedges. I wouldnt have a bad word to say about any of them to be completely honest.

The MD superstrong irons are perfectly fine game improvement irons (nothing more, nothing less) that would be up there with the likes of the x12-x20 range of callaways with regards to ease of hitting. Fantastic price too.


----------



## Dorian (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm using the MD superstrong driver.  By far the best I've used (not that I've used many!).  Monstrous noise - makes the juniors flinch at the range! If you can get the newer ones for under Â£100 I would say that's a bargain.


----------



## palindromicbob (Nov 27, 2012)

I have the Seve 2010 hybrids and love them. Paid Â£99 for 3 of them. The new gear is getting better and better so I'd say the review is correct. Hoping to look at some of the woods in the new year and plan to be getting new MD wedges in the summer. Can't fault them at all. The only thing that may raise doubts about the rival mags review is the fact they are giving them away as a subscription sweetener but I wouldn't think twice about getting one.


----------



## Phil2511 (Nov 27, 2012)

They have a MD Ballesteros starter set in our pro shop for Â£250. White driver fairway and rescue. The irons look identical to the RBZ irons and they have white putters almost identical to the Ghost Tours. My pro is big mates with one of the junior partners and says their clubs are made in factories in china where lower budget TM stuff is made. How true that is I don't know. But I saw 3 styles of putters and a set of irons that bar minuscule differences to allow for patent laws are the exact same clubs. The thing about MD is they don't sponsor multitudes of pros all over the world nor supply a few tour trucks and expenses to have them at every event. Therefore they don't have anywhere near they expenses and thus the subsequent mark ups added onto their prices. Plus they use older designs from other companies a bit like Daewoo did when they had cars looking like Vauxhalls from 10yrs earlier. So have no R&D costs either. MD actually make Aston Martin golf gear. I saw the balls Â£40 or Â£50 a dozen. Just Seve balls with different name on them lol


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 27, 2012)

Phil2511 said:



			My pro is big mates with one of the junior partners and says their clubs are made in factories in china where lower budget TM stuff is made. How true that is I don't know.
		
Click to expand...

I was under the impression they were made in Northern Ireland.  But then again I may have dreamt that.  The mag in question has always sang the praises of MD equipment, so they are being consistent.  I had a bag of theirs which was comparable to the bigger brand ones, but just had MD Golf on the side. But I could live with that as it was Â£50 cheaper.  Also had a couple of hybrids when I was starting off a few years ago which at the time were fine.


----------



## dufferman (Nov 27, 2012)

I have an MD Seve cart bag - it's great for what I need, lots of pockets, durable, lightweight, and of course the Seve icon on the front similar to the bags the Ryder Cup team had.

I'm looking at new drivers and will be looking to give an MD one a go!


----------



## brendy (Nov 27, 2012)

Hacker Khan said:



			I was under the impression they were made in Northern Ireland.  But then again I may have dreamt that.  The mag in question has always sang the praises of MD equipment, so they are being consistent.  I had a bag of theirs which was comparable to the bigger brand ones, but just had MD Golf on the side. But I could live with that as it was Â£50 cheaper.  Also had a couple of hybrids when I was starting off a few years ago which at the time were fine.
		
Click to expand...

Heads and shafts made in one of the bigger factories in China, shipped back to Northern Ireland and assembled. They can do custom requests too, I had an F3 fitted with a prolaunch red (not a "made for" shaft either) all in for Â£90 delivered to the club proshop.


----------



## Phil2511 (Nov 27, 2012)

brendy said:



			Heads and shafts made in one of the bigger factories in China, shipped back to Northern Ireland and assembled. They can do custom requests too, I had an F3 fitted with a prolaunch red (not a "made for" shaft either) all in for Â£90 delivered to the club proshop.
		
Click to expand...

What Brendy said. My pro gets his grips off them and they will redo lofts and lies for him at times. He sometimes buys shafts from them. I remember they were doing a driver about 2-3yrs ago with a V2 ProForce shaft. Driver was retailing at Â£99 yet shaft to buy from Gamola Golf is Â£60.


----------

